# Old Magazines



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Do keep your old Model Railroader Magazines and the like?

I have kept all of them that I either purchased or subscribed to over the years.

Back when I started, the Internet was of course was not around.

Now, instead of going through back issues, I find I am more likely to look online for things.

So, should I throw them all out? 
What do you do with older issues now? :dunno:

Just curious.

John


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I think it depends on how old they are. There are collectors who might want to find copies missing from their collections. You might list them on eBay if you decide to sell.

I agree that the internet makes it much easier to find older articles.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

My local hobby shop is accepting all old RR magazines as donations, and re-selling them for $0.50 each....seems like they are not worth much....


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

At our club we have a wall with shelving 20' long and being the librarian still finding us running out of space,so wish to pose this question,how many years of RR mags are sensible? As an example Right now we have 32 yrs of Model Railroader 28 years of Model Railroad Craftsman 20 years of Trains Magazine etc. most in binders or card stock holders. you get the picture.
One can only have so many mags,what your considered opinion on how many years to have in a large collection. I'm thinking 20 yrs should be an absolute max.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Of course, the MR "All Access Pass" does get you access to the digitized versions of every magazine they ever published, complete with a searchable index.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

How useful, other than a walk down memory lane, is a 20 year old magazine? Especially with all the detail, quality, and technology now available, does anyone want to see old stuff anymore?

Except maybe some articles on weathering, layout plans, kit-bashing, etc (which that kind of info can all be found on the web now), how relevant are those old mags......?


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> How useful, other than a walk down memory lane, is a 20 year old magazine? Especially with all the detail, quality, and technology now available, does anyone want to see old stuff anymore?
> 
> Except maybe some articles on weathering, layout plans, kit-bashing, etc (which that kind of info can all be found on the web now), how relevant are those old mags......?


R

Exactly what I've been trying to get across to these guys!! Of course the all access digitized version from Kalmbach is only good for those that have it ,some of our members don't even have computers so their pretty much out in the cold....


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Here's my thought on this topic...I too have kept three different subscriptions - MR, MRC and CTT's I use them for beginning modelers and those who like to use the old tried and true methods. Food for thought...


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

GN.2-6-8-0 said:


> Exactly what I've been trying to get across to these guys!! Of course the all access digitized version from Kalmbach is only good for those that have it ,some of our members don't even have computers so their pretty much out in the cold....


If by "all of our members" you are referring to this forum..... somehow I think all of us have access to a computer.....

However, I am sure that there are still quite a few modelers who are not connected to the digital world. Not much we can do about that here.

I can see where clubs might keep magazines to loan to members who are not connected to the web.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

MtRR75 said:


> If by "all of our members" you are referring to this forum..... somehow I think all of us have access to a computer.....
> 
> However, I am sure that there are still quite a few modelers who are not connected to the digital world. Not much we can do about that here.
> 
> I can see where clubs might keep magazines to loan to members who are not connected to the web.


By our members of course I meant the members in the club I belong to!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

And he didn't say "all of our members"...he said "some".


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> How useful, other than a walk down memory lane, is a 20 year old magazine? Especially with all the detail, quality, and technology now available, does anyone want to see old stuff anymore?
> 
> Except maybe some articles on weathering, layout plans, kit-bashing, etc (which that kind of info can all be found on the web now), how relevant are those old mags......?


You should get a load of the '30's Popular Science Magazines to see what they were building for their Train layouts! Puts most of us to shame.

Memory lane is an important place if your building a nostalgic layout. Automobiles, period streetcars, lighting, street scenes, locomotive types . . . 

Innovative track wiring and control systems, block signals . . .

'Course if all your memories are lousy. . . :smokin:


----------



## kwcv52 (Jan 3, 2015)

If you do decide to get rid of them, you might see if there is a local club that wants them.

A club in my area that puts on a yearly show always puts a table just inside the entrance with a sign inviting all visitors to take a free magazine.

At another show that I used to attend the host club did the same thing except they sold the mags for 25 cents each to help cover some of their costs.

Either way they get recycled instead of being throw away.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

I have purchased some from local St. Vinnies.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Last summer I was cleaning up the house and throwing things away. It hurt but I threw
away probably 200 MR and Trains magazines. I enjoyed looking through them but you
just can't keep everything and I didn't look at them that much. They are not worth much
and I decided it was too much work to try and sell them. Some will bring 2 bucks and 
others will never sell at any price. I have had a few hobbies and still have stuff from all of them. More stuff needs to go. Like I said it hurts but it is also a sense of freedom to get rid of a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Hopefully you re-cycled them, instead of throwing them in the garbage......


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Any books or magazines that I don't want, I donate to the local library. If they don't want them, they sell them as a fundraiser.


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

Am looking for the Classic Toy Trains mag of the Addams Family layout in it

Well mine I just toss into the recycling box after a year is over 
But keep the inserts that MR has


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

microbuss said:


> Am looking for the Classic Toy Trains mag of the Addams Family layout in it


http://www.toytrains.info/info.asp?t=Trackage&colnum=10&submit=go


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

rkenney said:


> http://www.toytrains.info/info.asp?t=Trackage&colnum=10&submit=go


Umm thats the TV show 
the magazine came out in 1991 for the movie layout


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Couldn't find the magazine article. Chances are it is still copyrighted.

Didn't know there was a difference between the movie and the tv show layouts. hwell:

If you just want to blow something up . . .


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I say it depends on the magazine and it's content.

Did you know the first American magazine was published way back in 1741? The General Magazine, co-published by Benjamin Franklin, lasted just six issues.
I would think these would be worth some bucks.

Finding a copy of the first Sports Illustrated magazine published in 1954 can be a real treasure since they easily retail for thousands in excellent to mint condition.
Most copies, however, even those from other years during the '50s, don't bring more than $20 in today's market. Popular sports figures shown on a cover can fetch a little more. Magazines featuring Muhammad Ali, for instance, can be worth a bit more depending on the edition.


I would say that the first issue of Model Railroader would command a good price to the right person.
There are collectors out there that do collect these.

I have a lot of the Model Railroader some dating back to the 30's.
I can't bring myself to getting rid of them, it is cool to go back in time when you read one.
Certain issues command a better price then others depending on the content.

I would say that in another 2 or 3 hundred years they will be highly sought after.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

big ed said:


> I say it depends on the magazine and it's content.


BIG ED has spoken! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:



> Did you know the first American magazine was published way back in 1741? The General Magazine, co-published by Benjamin Franklin, lasted just six issues.
> I would think these would be worth some bucks.


History haters can ignore the rest of this!



> Finding a copy of the first Sports Illustrated magazine published in 1954 can be a real treasure since they easily retail for thousands in excellent to mint condition.
> Most copies, however, even those from other years during the '50s, don't bring more than $20 in today's market. Popular sports figures shown on a cover can fetch a little more. Magazines featuring Muhammad Ali, for instance, can be worth a bit more depending on the edition.


After a slight digression we return to our regularly scheduled program!



> I would say that the first issue of Model Railroader would command a good price to the right person.
> There are collectors out there that do collect these.


Now to bring the topic to myself! 



> I have a lot of the Model Railroader some dating back to the 30's.
> I can't bring myself to getting rid of them, it is cool to go back in time when you read one.
> Certain issues command a better price then others depending on the content.
> 
> I would say that in another 2 or 3 hundred years they will be highly sought after.


And finally a sarcastic, snide remark from your mother, "You should live that long!"


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Time to bring out the old adage.......they're probably worth something, to the right person, and are only worth what someone is willing to pay......kinda ike most things in life......


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

rkenney said:


> Couldn't find the magazine article. Chances are it is still copyrighted.
> 
> Didn't know there was a difference between the movie and the tv show layouts. hwell:
> 
> If you just want to blow something up . . .


http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSIC-TOY...779?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234de99fc3
this is what I wants!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rkenney said:


> BIG ED has spoken! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> But did you hear me?:cheeky4:
> 
> History haters can ignore the rest of this!
> ...


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

> No she won't be saying that..............she passed away last October.


Sorry to hear of your mother ,Ed. My Mom passed in August last year. Difficult!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*How Many Years worth??!!*

One Mans Trash, Is another Mans Treasure, Once it's Mine...It's Mine Forever!! Trainz on the Brainz!! We do our annual Garage sale and you would be surprised at the comments on Old MRR Mags..'You're Getting Rid of Those"!! which is my favorite. Of course with everything digitized and Homogenized just Photo copy the stuff that really gets your eye and then put it into a folder...my Kids are going to curse me to the end of eternity when the Big Train pulls out of the Station!!:laugh:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey , rkenny, Bob, that last bit was uncalled for man.


----------

